# Most Admired.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fortunes' most admired.....from Growing TN. (BR?)

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2017/02/monsanto-again-named-by-fortune-magazine-one-of-the-worlds-most-admired-companies-2017-02-22/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=5e91ccc370-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-5e91ccc370-296641129


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I dont think any farmer who had to pay their stinking " technology fees" year after year would ever think of Monsanto in terms of most admired.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

These quotes jumped out at me... pretty much says it all...

"The Fortune World's Most Admired Companies list is based on company surveys and peer ratings from 15,000 senior executives, directors and analysts."

and:

"Monsanto's continued efforts to provide a supportive, inclusive global workplace has led other third-party organizations to recognize the company as an employer of choice. In recent months, the Human Rights Campaign (HRC) named Monsanto as one of the Best Places to Work for LGBT Equality"

SO, this "admiration" is coming from their fellow robber barons in industry and the queers...

Just makes ya feel all warm and fuzzy, don't it!

Later! OL J R


----------

